# Verkaufe MSI GTX970 Gaming 4G



## Typhalt (19. Januar 2016)

Servus, 

verkaufe hier meine MSI GTX970 Gaming. Karte ist noch recht neu, also noch sehr lange Garantie. Der link führt zu meiner Anzeige bei ebay kleinanzeigen: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G in Rheinland-Pfalz - Westerburg | Grafikkarte gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Am Preis lässt sich nichts mehr machen, da ich die Karte schon recht Günstig abgebe! Also ich hätte gerne 275 für die Karte + 6,90 für den Versand. Selbstabholer sind mir aber lieber, da ich nur per Vorkasse auf mein Konto verschicken kann. 


Viele Grüße


----------



## Typhalt (20. Januar 2016)

Verkauft!


----------

